# na kocábce dojde lásce v Hollywoodu



## Mišo

Keďže rád a často počúvam Karla Kryla, rád by som aj lepšie rozumel významu určitých slov a farbistých fráz v jeho piesniach. Budem ich tu postupne udávať. Ďakujem za akúkoľvek pomoc.

Album "Děkuji", pesnička "Žalm za Marilyn Monroe", Karel Kryl spieva:

3. Za zvuků menuetu slova pletu přeslazeně tklivá
nevědomky lámu stromky, šlapu půdu,
zabalím do sametu jednu větu, bude jako živá,
na *kocábce* dojde lásce v Hollywoodu ...

_Kryl vzdáva úctu Marilyn tým, že jej "loďou posiela svoju reč, myšlienky", resp. modlí sa za ňu?_


----------



## winpoj

Nemá tam být "dojde K lásce"?


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> Nemá tam být "dojde K lásce"?



Neviem, toto som len skopíroval, túto pieseň si z počúvania nepamätám.


----------



## winpoj

Ještě mě napadá, že by to mohlo znamenat, že lásce dojde  ta věta, tj. že láska tu větu pochopí. Stoprocentně jist si ovšem nejsem - ten text je tak básnický, že je pro mou prozaickou mysl poněkud neuchopitelný.


----------



## werrr

dojít něčeho = dosíci něčeho

Kryl buď použil nesprávnou dativní vazbu schválně, aby se mu to rýmovalo (kocábce - lásce), nebo si tu vazbu prostě spletl, což by nebylo příliš překvapivé vzhledem k tomu, že se tato vazba požívá obvykle se slovy, která mají stejný tvar ve druhém a třetím pádu.


----------

